# Creepy Stories? Creepypasta? Post Them![Warning: Do not read if you plan to sleep.]



## XeoFLCL (Sep 12, 2010)

I fucking love this kind of stuff. Specially the kind of stuff that gets your hairs standing on end and gives you that adrenaline rush.

Just read this and watched the videos and this is quite possibly the creepiest creepypasta I've read in my life. Mainly because it's believable.
Creepy + Pasta: Majora

Anyways everyone else post some stuff. Anything creepy, could be personal experience, read, seen, whatever! As long as it gets my balls to retract to my body and gives me goosebumps then it'll do 

... I keep hearing the Zelda Ocarina now faintly..


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 12, 2010)

fuck that shit i read that entire thing and saw the videos. FUCK THAT.


----------



## MetalGravy (Sep 12, 2010)

Clearly, David Lynch needs to make more games.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 12, 2010)

First related topic: 
*Categories*



 Childhood Raping (25)


......


Anyways, hacked game, cool story.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 12, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> First related topic:
> *Categories*
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.. Caught that and had me facepalming. 

Also, the reality of the story.. it's sort of a given, but easily one of the best executed creepy stories I've seen online in my life, assuming it isn't real (though many people have pointed out some rather convincing flaws, such as the graphic resolution that point it towards being fake)....

...UNLESS you believe in the paranormal...


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 12, 2010)

King of trolls if its fake. 
I'm going to die tonight if its real.



I think it boils down to that ^


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 12, 2010)

Shit im too much of a pussy to read these all the way through...


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Sep 12, 2010)

If that game cartridge truly does this... I want it.
Not sure if it is real, but I have my doubts. Was still an interesting story.


----------



## Marcus (Sep 12, 2010)

This youtube series is really well put together for the most part, it's a lot scarier at night...... like most scary things


----------



## liamh (Sep 12, 2010)

Marble Hornets was good, got a bit crap when they got the doucher in the mask to come in.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 12, 2010)

I, personally, love stories about going crazy. My favorite book is House of Leaves. The way it's written is simply incredible. I recommend it to anyone who's a fan of horror.

Here's a good one
Scary Paranormal Stories » Do Try


----------



## Survival101 (Sep 12, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> I, personally, love stories about going crazy. My favorite book is House of Leaves. The way it's written is simply incredible. I recommend it to anyone who's a fan of horror.
> 
> Here's a good one
> Scary Paranormal Stories » Do Try



House of Leaves is an absolutely phenomenal book. I had a long string of very odd dreams while I was reading it which made the whole experience that much more intense. But I recommend that book to anyone and everyone. 

This story definitely gave off the same vibe as House of Leaves and there were some parallels. But go read House of Leaves.


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Sep 12, 2010)

So... after reading this thread & reading the Zelda story, Lord_Elixer & I decided to play a little Majora's Mask on the ol' gamecube (Do have it on N64 but couldn't be bothered with the set-up lol).
I decided to be "funny" and made a new save file called "BEN" (as per that freaky story).
I gave up after a while - forgot how irritating the first bit of that game is  - and turned it off. Leon(Lord_Elixer) just turned it back on to have a go as he's never played it - and my "BEN" save file wasn't there anymore! 

*WTF!?!* 

*gets out the Holy water*


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 12, 2010)

You guys realize that this was a work of fiction, with the intention of it being a work of fiction, right?


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 12, 2010)

Never played Zelda and you guys are all pussies. Its the least scary (and its obvios the author tried) story i have ever read.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive read a ton of these... The ones I like the most are the realistic sounding ones. I read one about SM64 that just had too many instances where something that wasnt in the game before was added, including pictures of the players family.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 12, 2010)

Somebody dumped the cartridge in a bowl of cereal. Glitched the shit out of the game...

Dude, I had some games become crazy glitched outta nowhere.. Sometimes it's scary as fuck, just because it's spontaneous and unexpected.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 12, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Somebody dumped the cartridge in a bowl of cereal. Glitched the shit out of the game...
> 
> Dude, I had some games become crazy glitched outta nowhere.. Sometimes it's scary as fuck, just because it's spontaneous and unexpected.





No, the game doesn't glitch at all. Dude had a Rom and edited it.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Sep 12, 2010)

Disney


----------



## leandroab (Sep 12, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> No, the game doesn't glitch at all. Dude had a Rom and edited it.



And then made a scary story about it...

What a waste of time huh? If I had time to do something like this, I would probably do something like replace all NPCs with hookers from Duke3D


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, at least a few people thought it was a good story, so I guess it depends on who you ask.

I actually thought it to be really poor.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 12, 2010)

That was just about the fucking lamest thing I ever read. Clearly someone with too much time on their hands and too much nostalgia for an old videogame. Haunted games w0o0o0o0o00o.

Next!


----------



## Default_M (Sep 12, 2010)

I've not read the rest of the site properly, but if this is meant to be true and not just a work of fiction then it makes no sense.
If he's playing it on a cartridge in the actual N64 and he was apparently terrified then how did he find time to record it so perfectly as it happened?
It would have been convincing if it was maybe some shaky mobile phone pointed at a tv screen recorded footage, but this is just from a Rom that he's hacked.


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2010)

leandroab said:


> And then made a scary story about it...
> 
> What a waste of time huh? If I had time to do something like this, I would probably do something like replace all NPCs with hookers from Duke3D


----------



## heavy7-665 (Sep 12, 2010)

The rest of the site is what gets me.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 12, 2010)

heavy7-665 said:


> The rest of the site is what gets me.



I didn't look through it, whats on it? More lame, made up shit and edited games?


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 12, 2010)

WoooOOOooOOoooO
Eeeesssppppp Griffynnnnnnn you havvveee beeeennn a dick forrr toooooo loonnngggg innn thisss threadddd annnddd nowwww I'm here to haunt youuuuu WOOOOOOOoooooOOOO


----------



## heavy7-665 (Sep 12, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I didn't look through it, whats on it? More lame, made up shit and edited games?



Some of it is. But its obviously supposed to be submitted fiction. But some of the stories/photos/videos can be rather creepy/disturbing.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 12, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> WoooOOOooOOoooO
> Eeeesssppppp Griffynnnnnnn you havvveee beeeennn a dick forrr toooooo loonnngggg innn thisss threadddd annnddd nowwww I'm here to haunt youuuuu WOOOOOOOoooooOOOO



I think this is the best post I have ever seen on this website


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 12, 2010)

In any case, the story on that site was retarded. It wasn't scary - I was laughing... just imagine some kid sitting there playing a video game scared out of his mind without an enormous amount of pot being smoked prior to.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol I watched the vids..

Funny shit.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 12, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Anyways, hacked game, cool story.



Also, tl;dr


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 12, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> WoooOOOooOOoooO
> Eeeesssppppp Griffynnnnnnn you havvveee beeeennn a dick forrr toooooo loonnngggg innn thisss threadddd annnddd nowwww I'm here to haunt youuuuu WOOOOOOOoooooOOOO




Anyways all I have to say is different strokes for different folks. Some might find it creepy and some might find it funny even. I view it as a sort of mini ARG as it's still going on and if you follow more closely there's been subtle changes to his youtube account, particularly in the tags.. Also I'm pretty sure we're all viewing this as a piece of fiction, of course.

Oh, and someone mentioned House of Leaves.. I'll definitely check it out 



HAUCH said:


> That site sucks...dicks.


Yes. Yes it does  That was actually a creepypasta ripped off of a board called /x/ on a CERTAIN website.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 13, 2010)

It came from /x/? That place is so stale now. It took forever to get over the Grifter obsession, and their movie recommendations suck too. The only good movie they ever told me to see was A Tale of Two Sisters which is one of the greatest films ever.
Begotten is pretty good, but about half way through it's more like an endurance test it gets so boring, but the subliminal messaging and plot was phenomenal.


----------



## DVRP (Sep 13, 2010)

im usually not bothered by stories and stuff but jesus....i wanna sleep but im having trouble now


----------



## DVRP (Sep 13, 2010)

Btw this was why i was kinda freaking out.  watch and read the description.....its a new video too


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah erm...(for those on this site that are a tad slow on the uptake)..I think this was MEANT to be a piss-take - hence the whole "I just wanna hug my mom" thing at the end...
Maybe would have been more convincing if one of the vids of the "haunted game" in action didn't cut to OoT scenes 

Very funny stories on that site (when taken with a bucket of salt), though some confuse the crap out of me. Made me want an emulator now though


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 13, 2010)

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> Yeah erm...(for those on this site that are a tad slow on the uptake)..I think this was MEANT to be a piss-take - hence the whole "I just wanna hug my mom" thing at the end...
> Maybe would have been more convincing if one of the vids of the "haunted game" in action didn't cut to OoT scenes
> 
> Very funny stories on that site (when taken with a bucket of salt), though some confuse the crap out of me. Made me want an emulator now though


Yeah, the first two videos were extremely well executed, along with the stories, but it seems he ran out of ideas by the middle of video 3.. with the OoT places


----------



## VulcanE3 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is one I found on eidos.com. Here it is:

Lhybil
I never should have picked it up... It was the biggest mistake of my life. And probably my last mistake... You're probably wondering what it was I picked up and why it's such a bad thing. To be completely honest, I don't have a clue of what I picked up... Here's how it all started...

I was at Wal-Mart shopping, and I happened to pass through the Lego isle... and that's where they were. The cards. They were just sitting there. All lined up in a row. They looked hand-drawn. I asked a worker there how much these cost (as I thought my son might like them). The worker said that the cards weren't even a real product for sale. I figured some kid had drawn them and dropped them and maybe someone thought they had fallen off of a shelf and lined them up on a shelf. I decided to keep them.

I finished shopping and had just gotten home and was looking at the cards I had just picked up. There was one that stood out from the others. I read the "stats" of the card. The name was "Lhybil". It had two attacks.1: Haunt. The details of this move just said: HAUNT, HAUNT, HAUNT. This was strange. The second move just said *hs14?. But the most startling thing about this card was the picture.

It was... gruesome, to say the least. It appeared to be covered in blood... And it seemed to have been ripped open and dying... Keep in mind that these cards were hand-drawn so this was incredible detail. I thought this card could possibly mentally scar my eight-year-old son, so I kept it on a shelf in my bedroom (I was divorced at the time). The first time it happened was that night. I was asleep and was awakened by the sound of something falling.

I looked across the room to see that the shelf I had kept Lhybil on had fallen. There was a strange shape on the floor next to the fallen shelf. It was moving slowly towards my bed. This horrified me to say the least. The thing on the floor looked up at me. To my horror, the thing on the floor was the picture from the Lhybil card. It was staring at me. No. It was staring THROUGH me. It slowly opened it's mouth and a disgusting smell that smelled of decaying flesh filled the room. It said:"I wish I was alive like you..." The way it said that must have made me pass out. Or it could have been the smell.

I woke up the next morning and there was a red puddle on the floor. I woke up my son and we rushed to my neighbor's house. We spent the next few days there (I never told my son why we left our house). Nothing happened for a few days, but on the third night, it happened again. It was Lhybil. This time it climbed onto my bed and said:"Why would you try to leave me? I want to be alive... And for me to be alive, I must make you not alive." The way it talked was like a child. It scared the crap out of me. The next morning, my friend was standing over me saying that my son had apparently had a seizure.

He said that he had called an ambulance and they were on the way over. We spent the next few weeks at the hospital. Every night there, the same thing would happen. Lhybil would wake me up. Say something horrible. And I would wake up the next morning sweating. But this last night... Last night... Lhybil told me that it would be just a few hours and he would be alive... and I would be "not alive"... These past two hours I've been hearing a scraping sound in the room above me... and seeing shadows moving around the room... He's coming to get me... soon... I don't know how much longer I'll be in this world... goodbye, world...

L??????????H??????????Y??????????B??????????I????? ?????L

Weird, right?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 9, 2011)

^That story blows, and nice necro-bump first post.


Genetic Memory - Creepypasta Wiki
One of the few creepy pastas worth a damn.

Many classic horror icons, such as Giger&#8217;s xenomorphs, Silent Hill&#8217;s Pyramid Head, and other disturbing creatures, share common characteristics. Pale skin, dark, sunken eyes, elongated faces, sharp teeth, and the like. These images inspire horror and revulsion in many, and with good reason. The characteristics shared by these faces are imprinted in the human mind. 
Many things frighten humans instinctively. The fear is natural, and does not need to be reinforced in order to terrify. The fears are species-wide, stemming from dark times in the past when lightning could mean the burning of your tree home, thunder could be the approaching gallops of a stampede, predators could hide in darkness, and heights could make poor footing lethal. 
The question you have to ask yourself is this: 
What happened, deep in the hidden eras before history began, that could effect the entire human race so evenly as to give the entire species a deep, instinctual, and lasting fear of pale beings with dark, sunken eyes, razor sharp teeth, and elongated faces? 
&#8230; Just be careful out there. 





And yes I know that that's easily refuted (death, disease, predators, etc.) but it's still actually relatively well done and has an interesting concept.
EDIT:ed because I couldn't stand the misspelled name.


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 10, 2011)

You are home to watch Pravda on televisir about degenerate murderer who is on the loose. You look out the window door to beet field, and you notice Man standing in the snow. He look like foto on televisir and he smile at you. You gulp vodka, picking up fone to your right and dialing Local Militia Precinct Commissar. Back out the glass you look, pressing fone to ear. Notice he now closer to you. You drop vodka in shock.

No footprints in snow. It was reflection. You dullard!
Your apartment is bulldozed down to make way for glorious tractor factory.
Such is life in Moscow.



Babysitter home with young boy and young girl. She get call parents, who are working night shift in factory asking if everything is fine. She tells them da, but the large statue of Lenin in daughters room is unsettling. 
Later, she is arrested by KGB for calling great father of motherland "unsettling". She is sent to count trees in Siberia. 
Such is life in Moscow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't zoom down.


----------



## groph (Nov 10, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^That story blows, and nice necro-bump first post.
> 
> 
> Genetic Memory - Creepypasta Wiki
> ...



That is a cool concept. I read something else somewhere that suggested that memories "recovered by hypnosis" of abductions by Gray aliens might be a product of poor eyesight when you're an infant. Your mother's face during the early months is blurry, there are no discernible features like a human sized mouth and nose, all you can really make out are two giant eyes

Scary Paranormal Stories » The Rake

this one's made me lose sleep


----------



## orakle (Nov 10, 2011)

Will +Rep the one who posts something actually creepy !

You guys post shit stories sorry


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 10, 2011)

THE DAY OF ALL THE BLOOD

THIS IS THE STORY OF A DAY WHERE THERE WAS ALL THIS BLOOD. A MAN WAS WALKING AROUND AND BLOOD STARTED COMING OUT OF HIM EVERYWHERE. THERE WAS SO MUCH BLOOD THAT IT FILLED UP AN ELEVATOR. HE WENT TO THE STORE AND THERE WAS JUST BLOOD ALL OVER THE PLACE! PEOPLE WERE SLIPPING IN IT AND THEY WERE ALL GROSSED OUT. HE TRIED TO GO SWIMMING AND ALL OF THE SHARKS WENT NUTS AND BITTENED EVERYBODY. HE GOT CHASED BY ALL THE VAMPIRES EVER. ONE TIME THE BLOOD GOT A KID AND A DOG. AT THE END OF THE DAY EVERYONE DECIDED THEY WOULD SEND HIM TO SPACE SO THAT HE WOULD STOP GETTING BLOOD EVERY WHERE. THE SCARIEST PART IS THAT THE MAN WAS YOU!!! (OR HE WAS A LADY IF YOU ARE A LADY) AND YOU FORGOT THAT THIS HAPPENED


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> THE DAY OF ALL THE BLOOD
> 
> THIS IS THE STORY OF A DAY WHERE THERE WAS ALL THIS BLOOD. A MAN WAS WALKING AROUND AND BLOOD STARTED COMING OUT OF HIM EVERYWHERE. THERE WAS SO MUCH BLOOD THAT IT FILLED UP AN ELEVATOR. HE WENT TO THE STORE AND THERE WAS JUST BLOOD ALL OVER THE PLACE! PEOPLE WERE SLIPPING IN IT AND THEY WERE ALL GROSSED OUT. HE TRIED TO GO SWIMMING AND ALL OF THE SHARKS WENT NUTS AND BITTENED EVERYBODY. HE GOT CHASED BY ALL THE VAMPIRES EVER. ONE TIME THE BLOOD GOT A KID AND A DOG. AT THE END OF THE DAY EVERYONE DECIDED THEY WOULD SEND HIM TO SPACE SO THAT HE WOULD STOP GETTING BLOOD EVERY WHERE. THE SCARIEST PART IS THAT THE MAN WAS YOU!!! (OR HE WAS A LADY IF YOU ARE A LADY) AND YOU FORGOT THAT THIS HAPPENED



THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> You are home to watch Pravda on televisir about degenerate murderer who is on the loose. You look out the window door to beet field, and you notice Man standing in the snow. He look like foto on televisir and he smile at you. You gulp vodka, picking up fone to your right and dialing Local Militia Precinct Commissar. Back out the glass you look, pressing fone to ear. Notice he now closer to you. You drop vodka in shock.
> 
> No footprints in snow. It was reflection. You dullard!
> Your apartment is bulldozed down to make way for glorious tractor factory.
> ...





Cabinet said:


> THE DAY OF ALL THE BLOOD
> 
> THIS IS THE STORY OF A DAY WHERE THERE WAS ALL THIS BLOOD. A MAN WAS WALKING AROUND AND BLOOD STARTED COMING OUT OF HIM EVERYWHERE. THERE WAS SO MUCH BLOOD THAT IT FILLED UP AN ELEVATOR. HE WENT TO THE STORE AND THERE WAS JUST BLOOD ALL OVER THE PLACE! PEOPLE WERE SLIPPING IN IT AND THEY WERE ALL GROSSED OUT. HE TRIED TO GO SWIMMING AND ALL OF THE SHARKS WENT NUTS AND BITTENED EVERYBODY. HE GOT CHASED BY ALL THE VAMPIRES EVER. ONE TIME THE BLOOD GOT A KID AND A DOG. AT THE END OF THE DAY EVERYONE DECIDED THEY WOULD SEND HIM TO SPACE SO THAT HE WOULD STOP GETTING BLOOD EVERY WHERE. THE SCARIEST PART IS THAT THE MAN WAS YOU!!! (OR HE WAS A LADY IF YOU ARE A LADY) AND YOU FORGOT THAT THIS HAPPENED



You deserve +rep, my friend


----------



## AySay (Nov 10, 2011)

OK...I decided to read that Zelda story. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. That was geeky as fuck,poorly written garbage, by what appears to be the biggest pussy of all time.
WTF this shit scares people?!? 


Once upon a time when I was a dumb little kid, this was as close to being scared by some "online" story as I got. If anything, it's at least somewhat well written...

Ted's Caving Page, with the story of his discovery in a local cave.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Nov 10, 2011)

AySay said:


> OK...I decided to read that Zelda story. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. That was geeky as fuck,poorly written garbage, by what appears to be the biggest pussy of all time.
> WTF this shit scares people?!?
> 
> 
> ...



I just read that whole thing. It was pretty interesting. Especially because since there are pictures the cave must actually exist...


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 11, 2011)

AySay said:


> OK...I decided to read that Zelda story. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. That was geeky as fuck,poorly written garbage, by what appears to be the biggest pussy of all time.
> WTF this shit scares people?!?
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know but I found that very entertaining! It definitely made me look over my shoulder at least once . Good story! But too bad it ended like that.


----------



## VulcanE3 (Dec 17, 2011)

OMG! Remember that Lhybil story that I posted? I went to the Wal-Mart in Traverse City, Michigan, and there really were five cards lined up in a row in the Lego isle! Could the story be true? BTW, before I found them, I saw a creepy looking kid in a white jacket leaving the isle. He looked quite nervous. But none of the cards said Lhybil on them.&#9786;. I go to Wal-Mart every day and always check for more cards. They usually only show up on Thursdays. I've seen the creepy kid a few more times after the first time. I think he knows that I'm onto him.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 19, 2011)

The zelda story scared the living shit out of me.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 20, 2011)

Always nice, that Zelda one, read it first a couple of years ago. Don't find it scary (maybe because I never played Zelda) and I don't think it's real either but it's a damn good read. Takes some imagination to come up with something like that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2011)

Whats a creepypasta thread without Pokemon Creepy Black and Lost Silver? 


(warning, the text is pretty fast, might wanna pause while you're reading)

Pokemon Lost Silver - Creepypasta Wiki
Theres a "gameplay video" in that link, along with the story.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 21, 2011)

This thread is so scurry!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> This thread is so scurry!


----------



## VulcanE3 (Dec 30, 2011)

I found a few more cards yesterday. I didn't take them this time. But I checked back a few minutes later and they were gone. I didn't see the weird kid this time either.


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 2, 2012)

Marcus said:


> This youtube series is really well put together for the most part, it's a lot scarier at night...... like most scary things




good find! was watching part 5 a few minutes ago and it said that the audio was distorted...didn't i think much of it untill the audio actually GOT distorted...and loud..very loud haha scared the shit out of me not even gonna lie! plus when the audio went back to normal like an idiot i put the voulme on my speakers back up so i could hear what the guy was saying.. bad idea haha. but i must say i'm only on part 6 and i cant stop watching them. i guess thats what i'm gonna be doing the next couple nights haha


----------



## espman (Dec 6, 2012)

Necrobump, I know. But this thread is too awesome to die. Then again, amybe it should die.....And come back to life 

Jack Nice

Dear Abby

Psychosis


----------



## niffnoff (Dec 6, 2012)

Ahhh CreepyPasta

Jeff the Killer - Creepypasta Wiki


----------



## niffnoff (Dec 6, 2012)

TheArchitect said:


> good find! was watching part 5 a few minutes ago and it said that the audio was distorted...didn't i think much of it untill the audio actually GOT distorted...and loud..very loud haha scared the shit out of me not even gonna lie! plus when the audio went back to normal like an idiot i put the voulme on my speakers back up so i could hear what the guy was saying.. bad idea haha. but i must say i'm only on part 6 and i cant stop watching them. i guess thats what i'm gonna be doing the next couple nights haha



MH is good shit, watch EverymanHYBRID at some point.


----------



## cromaticas (Dec 6, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Somebody dumped the cartridge in a bowl of cereal. Glitched the shit out of the game...
> 
> Dude, I had some games become crazy glitched outta nowhere.. Sometimes it's scary as fuck, just because it's spontaneous and unexpected.


True.When I was kid I was playing Tony Hawk and the screen turned red.I screamed like a girl and ran away.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad to see this thread again.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 6, 2012)

Some of the stuff on creepypasta is just plain painful to read. I appreciate the desire to write and fully encourage expressing oneself creatively, but for God's sake, people, if you're going to express that creativity using the written word and your written English is terrible, _PLEASE_ get a friend who doesn't suck so badly to proofread it for you.



That said, that _Psychosis_ one was very well written, and a pretty entertaining read on top of that.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 6, 2012)

Jeff The killer is a classic, one of my favorites. My all time Favorite, and one of the only ones that managed to really get me was this one. 

Russian researchers in the late 1940s kept five people awake for fifteen days using an experimental gas based stimulant. They were kept in a sealed environment to carefully monitor their oxygen intake so the gas didn't kill them, since it was toxic in high concentrations. This was before closed circuit cameras so they had only microphones and 5 inch thick glass porthole sized windows into the chamber to monitor them. The chamber was stocked with books, cots to sleep on but no bedding, running water and toilet, and enough dried food to last all five for over a month.
The test subjects were political prisoners deemed enemies of the state during World War II.

Everything was fine for the first five days; the subjects hardly complained having been promised (falsely) that
they would be freed if they submitted to the test and did not sleep for 30 days. Their conversations and activities were monitored and it was noted that they continued to talk about increasingly traumatic incidents in their past, and the general tone of their conversations took on a darker aspect after the 4 day mark.
After five days they started to complain about the circumstances and events that lead them to where they were and started to demonstrate severe paranoia. They stopped talking to each other and began alternately whispering to the microphones and one way mirrored portholes. Oddly they all seemed to think they could win the trust of the experimenters by turning over their comrades, the other subjects in captivity with them. At first the researchers suspected this was an effect of the gas itself...
After nine days the first of them started screaming. He ran the length of the chamber repeatedly yelling at the top of his lungs for 3 hours straight, he continued attempting to scream but was only able to produce occasional squeaks. The researchers postulated that he had physically torn his vocal cords. The most surprising thing about this behavior is how the other captives reacted to it... or rather didn't react to it. They continued whispering to the microphones until the second of the captives started to scream. The 2 non-screaming captives took the books apart, smeared page after page with their own feces and pasted them calmly over the glass portholes. The screaming promptly stopped.

So did the whispering to the microphones.

After 3 more days passed. The researchers checked the microphones hourly to make sure they were working, since they thought it impossible that no sound could be coming with 5 people inside. The oxygen consumption in the chamber indicated that all 5 must still be alive. In fact it was the amount of oxygen 5 people would consume at a very heavy level of strenuous exercise. On the morning of the 14th day the researchers did something they said they would not do to get a reaction from the captives, they used the intercom inside the chamber, hoping to provoke any response from the captives they were afraid were either dead or vegetables.

They announced: "We are opening the chamber to test the microphones step away from the door and lie flat on the floor or you will be shot. Compliance will earn one of you your immediate freedom."

To their surprise they heard a single phrase in a calm voice response: "We no longer want to be freed."

Debate broke out among the researchers and the military forces funding the research. Unable to provoke any more response using the intercom it was finally decided to open the chamber at midnight on the fifteenth day.

The chamber was flushed of the stimulant gas and filled with fresh air and immediately voices from the microphones began to object. 3 different voices began begging, as if pleading for the life of loved ones to turn the gas back on. The chamber was opened and soldiers sent in to retrieve the test subjects. They began to scream louder than ever, and so did the soldiers when they saw what was inside. Four of the five subjects were still alive, although no one could rightly call the state that any of them in 'life.'

The food rations past day 5 had not been so much as touched. There were chunks of meat from the dead test subject's thighs and chest stuffed into the drain in the center of the chamber, blocking the drain and allowing 4 inches of water to accumulate on the floor. Precisely how much of the water on the floor was actually blood was never determined. All four 'surviving' test subjects also had large portions of muscle and skin torn away from their bodies. The destruction of flesh and exposed bone on their finger tips indicated that the wounds were inflicted by hand, not with teeth as the researchers initially thought. Closer examination of the position and angles of the wounds indicated that most if not all of them were self-inflicted.

The abdominal organs below the ribcage of all four test subjects had been removed. While the heart, lungs and diaphragm remained in place, the skin and most of the muscles attached to the ribs had been ripped off, exposing the lungs through the ribcage. All the blood vessels and organs remained intact, they had just been taken out and laid on the floor, fanning out around the eviscerated but still living bodies of the subjects. The digestive tract of all four could be seen to be working, digesting food. It quickly became apparent that what they were digesting was their own flesh that they had ripped off and eaten over the course of days.

Most of the soldiers were Russian special operatives at the facility, but still many refused to return to the chamber to remove the test subjects. They continued to scream to be left in the chamber and alternately begged and demanded that the gas be turned back on, lest they fall asleep...

To everyone's surprise the test subjects put up a fierce fight in the process of being removed from the chamber. One of the Russian soldiers died from having his throat ripped out, another was gravely injured by having his testicles ripped off and an artery in his leg severed by one of the subject's teeth. Another 5 of the soldiers lost their lives if you count ones that committed suicide in the weeks following the incident.

In the struggle one of the four living subjects had his spleen ruptured and he bled out almost immediately. The medical researchers attempted to sedate him but this proved impossible. He was injected with more than ten times the human dose of a morphine derivative and still fought like a cornered animal, breaking the ribs and arm of one doctor. When heart was seen to beat for a full two minutes after he had bled out to the point there was more air in his vascular system than blood. Even after it stopped he continued to scream and flail for another 3 minutes, struggling to attack anyone in reach and just repeating the word "MORE" over and over, weaker and weaker, until he finally fell silent.

The surviving three test subjects were heavily restrained and moved to a medical facility, the two with intact vocal cords continuously begging for the gas demanding to be kept awake...

The most injured of the three was taken to the only surgical operating room that the facility had. In the process of preparing the subject to have his organs placed back within his body it was found that he was effectively immune to the sedative they had given him to prepare him for the surgery. He fought furiously against his restraints when the anesthetic gas was brought out to put him under. He managed to tear most of the way through a 4 inch wide leather strap on one wrist, even through the weight of a 200 pound soldier holding that wrist as well. It took only a little more anesthetic than normal to put him under, and the instant his eyelids fluttered and closed, his heart stopped. In the autopsy of the test subject that died on the operating table it was found that his blood had triple the normal level of oxygen. His muscles that were still attached to his skeleton were badly torn and he had broken 9 bones in his struggle to not be subdued. Most of them were from the force his own muscles had exerted on them.

The second survivor had been the first of the group of five to start screaming. His vocal cords destroyed he was unable to beg or object to surgery, and he only reacted by shaking his head violently in disapproval when the anesthetic gas was brought near him. He shook his head yes when someone suggested, reluctantly, they try the surgery without anesthetic, and did not react for the entire 6 hour procedure of replacing his abdominal organs and attempting to cover them with what remained of his skin. The surgeon presiding stated repeatedly that it should be medically possible for the patient to still be alive. One terrified nurse assisting the surgery stated that she had seen the patients mouth curl into a smile several times, whenever his eyes met hers.

When the surgery ended the subject looked at the surgeon and began to wheeze loudly, attempting to talk while struggling. Assuming this must be something of drastic importance the surgeon had a pen and pad fetched so the patient could write his message. It was simple. "Keep cutting."

The other two test subjects were given the same surgery, both without anesthetic as well. Although they had to be injected with a paralytic for the duration of the operation. The surgeon found it impossible to perform the operation while the patients laughed continuously. Once paralyzed the subjects could only follow the attending researchers with their eyes. The paralytic cleared their system in an abnormally short period of time and they were soon trying to escape their bonds. The moment they could speak they were again asking for the stimulant gas. The researchers tried asking why they had injured themselves, why they had ripped out their own guts and why they wanted to be given the gas again.

Only one response was given: "I must remain awake."

All three subject's restraints were reinforced and they were placed back into the chamber awaiting determination as to what should be done with them. The researchers, facing the wrath of their military 'benefactors' for having failed the stated goals of their project considered euthanizing the surviving subjects. The commanding officer, an ex-KGB instead saw potential, and wanted to see what would happen if they were put back on the gas. The researchers strongly objected, but were overruled.

In preparation for being sealed in the chamber again the subjects were connected to an EEG monitor and had their restraints padded for long term confinement. To everyone's surprise all three stopped struggling the moment it was let slip that they were going back on the gas. It was obvious that at this point all three were putting up a great struggle to stay awake. One of subjects that could speak was humming loudly and continuously; the mute subject was straining his legs against the leather bonds with all his might, first left, then right, then left again for something to focus on. The remaining subject was holding his head off his pillow and blinking rapidly. Having been the first to be wired for EEG most of the researchers were monitoring his brain waves in surprise. They were normal most of the time but sometimes flat lined inexplicably. It looked as if he were repeatedly suffering brain death, before returning to normal. As they focused on paper scrolling out of the brainwave monitor only one nurse saw his eyes slip shut at the same moment his head hit the pillow. His brainwaves immediately changed to that of deep sleep, then flatlined for the last time as his heart simultaneously stopped.

The only remaining subject that could speak started screaming to be sealed in now. His brainwaves showed the same flatlines as one who had just died from falling asleep. The commander gave the order to seal the chamber with both subjects inside, as well as 3 researchers. One of the named three immediately drew his gun and shot the commander point blank between the eyes, then turned the gun on the mute subject and blew his brains out as well.

He pointed his gun at the remaining subject, still restrained to a bed as the remaining members of the medical and research team fled the room. "I won't be locked in here with these things! Not with you!" he screamed at the man strapped to the table. "WHAT ARE YOU?" he demanded. "I must know!"

The subject smiled.

"Have you forgotten so easily?" The subject asked. "We are you. We are the madness that lurks within you all, begging to be free at every moment in your deepest animal mind. We are what you hide from in your beds every night. We are what you sedate into silence and paralysis when you go to the nocturnal haven where we cannot tread."

The researcher paused. Then aimed at the subject's heart and fired. The EEG flatlined as the subject weakly choked out, "So... nearly... free..."


----------



## niffnoff (Dec 6, 2012)

will_shred said:


> Jeff The killer is a classic, one of my favorites. My all time Favorite, and one of the only ones that managed to really get me was this one.
> 
> The Russian Sleep Experiment - Creepypasta Wiki



Could've just posted the link man, some people may be easily shit scared by the BEN story. That being said I did like this one as it seems so possible that people might think this way.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 6, 2012)

will_shred said:


> Jeff The killer is a classic.



The grammar very nearly ruined it for me completely. It's a prime example of how a story can be improved greatly by merely using proper friggin' English.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 6, 2012)

Just finished reading the Majora's Mask one.

One big elementary mistake in it, though. Matt (the OP, the kid who started playing the game) gave a flash drive with his notes/diary and a movie to a kid who posts on his behalf, has no idea what's going on, and claims to be his roommate.

Yet, in his diary, Matt claims to live in a single room.

Damn....


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 7, 2012)

That Russian sleep experiment story is decent but I've met some idiots that believed it was actually true. The fuck?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know if you guys have ever looked into SCP, but this site is a few weeks' worth of reading, and fucking fascinating to boot. The site itself is set up to read like secret files of some international agency that researches and contains strange, dangerous, or unexplainable items, creatures and otherwise. Here's the top rated item (the Dr. Who episode "blink" is supposedly based off of this idea):

SCP-173 - The SCP Foundation

Take a look around when you have an hour or so, creepy cool shit 

EDIT: Here's the top-rated items on the SCP site. They all have interesting tie-in stories with other objects and creatures, and crossing timelines and everything. Noice.

http://www.scp-wiki.net/top-rated-pages


----------



## niffnoff (Dec 7, 2012)

You played the game for SCP 173? Scary as shit.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 7, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> I don't know if you guys have ever looked into SCP, but this site is a few weeks' worth of reading, and fucking fascinating to boot. The site itself is set up to read like secret files of some international agency that researches and contains strange, dangerous, or unexplainable items, creatures and otherwise. Here's the top rated item (the Dr. Who episode "blink" is supposedly based off of this idea):
> 
> SCP-173 - The SCP Foundation
> 
> ...




Not really scary :\ A shame. Cool though.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 8, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Babysitter home with young boy and young girl. She get call parents, who are working night shift in factory asking if everything is fine. She tells them da, but the large statue of Lenin in daughters room is unsettling.
> Later, she is arrested by KGB for calling great father of motherland "unsettling". She is sent to count trees in Siberia.
> Such is life in Moscow.



Sent to count trees in Siberia? She'll be back in a week


----------



## nostealbucket (Dec 8, 2012)

The Zelda story wasn't scary at all. The Russian Sleep Experiment was interesting (not scary or true, but interesting)


----------



## iliketofish (Dec 8, 2012)

Anybody heard of the Dylatlov Pass Incident? 9 hikers were killed while exploring, all that was said about it, "investigators determined only that "a compelling unknown force" had caused the deaths." Apparently the bodies found contained amounts of radiation and some had missing body parts...

Some creepy shit.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 8, 2012)

iliketofish said:


> Anybody heard of the Dylatlov Pass Incident? 9 hikers were killed while exploring, all that was said about it, "investigators determined only that "a compelling unknown force" had caused the deaths." Apparently the bodies found contained amounts of radiation and some had missing body parts...
> 
> Some creepy shit.




6 Famous Unsolved Mysteries (With Really Obvious Solutions) | Cracked.com


----------



## iliketofish (Dec 8, 2012)

^ Well... I guess I lose.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 8, 2012)

No worries. I'll find any excuse to bring up a cracked article


----------



## iliketofish (Dec 8, 2012)

Ya man, the article about the most horrifying bugs in the world is really funny too.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Dec 9, 2012)

It wasn't necessarily creepy or scary to me, it's just the fact that it lingers in me is what.... Creeps me out I suppose.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 18, 2012)

espman said:


> Necrobump, I know. But this thread is too awesome to die. Then again, amybe it should die.....And come back to life
> 
> Jack Nice
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ, Psychosis was amazing. It really conveyed that feeling of desperation and loneliness, and it was very well written. I just love how it didn't resort to violence or grotesque imagery, but rather relied on the creation and description of an overall atmosphere to convey a feeling. Thank you for posting it!

Also, I don't know if that was intended, but I found Dear Abby so funny  it's just unreal how big of a creep that guy is


----------

